# Electric Bike Action e bike access map



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

https://electricbikeaction.com/where-to-legally-ride-your-emtb/


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like Pennsylvania leads the way in the USA!


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

25,000 miles of emtb legal trails and dirt roads in Colorado, I'm sure we're in the race. The p4bikes map isn't quite accurate either, I've let them know.

Hickenlooper's Colorado Trail System maps 39,000 miles of trails


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Dirt roads are now considered mountain bike trails? LOL


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Many of the "trails" listed on the p4bikes map in my area are ohv roads....


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I guess they had to shim it up and include dirt roads, well at least its an attempt to show where one can ride an e...


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

I believe that dirt roads can be considered a "gateway drug" that often lead to the harder stuff.......


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Dirt roads. Making America great again.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

These maps are generated by users and not (usually) reviewed by the land agencies the that trails are on. I just found a trail listed in CA's Henry W Coe SP that isn't open to bikes let alone e-bikes.

Use at your own risk.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Giant Warp said:


> Dirt roads. Making America great again.


Actually, there are some awesome MTB/eMTB rides in Colorado and Utah that are on "dirt roads". Almost all of the original MTB rides in Moab, the ones that made it famous, are on what are considered to be "dirt roads". Porcupine Rim, Amasa Back, Gemini Bridges, Hurrah Pass, Poison Spider, Klondike Bluffs, Monitor and Merrimac, etc. Even Slickrock is actually a motorcycle trail, and the parallel 4x4 trail called Hell's Revenge is considered to be a "dirt road".

In CO, the 4x4 roads west of Central City and above St. Marys are fun.

Gnarly 4x4 roads are awesome on an MTB and an eMTB makes them even better. Less pushing.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

The trails listed in Delaware aren't E-MTB friendly according the the state parks they are owned by.

Probably shouldn't use this as your sole source of information.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I wouldn't call slick rock a dirt road but to each his own. I live in Utah. Riding behind Razors making clouds of dust is not my idea of fun. I've actually ben stuck behind large atv "tours" on my ebike in Moab. It sucks and the extra sand on the chain wears out the drive train quickly. Much better to ride my moto on that stuff.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Giant Warp said:


> I wouldn't call slick rock a dirt road but to each his own. I live in Utah. Riding behind Razors making clouds of dust is not my idea of fun. I've actually ben stuck behind large atv "tours" on my ebike in Moab. It sucks and the extra sand on the chain wears out the drive train quickly. Much better to ride my moto on that stuff.


If you don't like sand, I don't know where you ride in Moab other than above the Loop Road. The place is made of sand, after all.

To each his own. Most of the "classic" Moab trails (the ones in "Above and Beyond Slickrock") are open to ebikes and a ton of fun. The riding was awesome last weekend. It was almost like the old days, you could ride for hours and not see a soul.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

honkinunit said:


> If you don't like sand, I don't know where you ride in Moab other than above the Loop Road. The place is made of sand, after all.
> 
> To each his own. Most of the "classic" Moab trails (the ones in "Above and Beyond Slickrock") are open to ebikes and a ton of fun. The riding was awesome last weekend. It was almost like the old days, you could ride for hours and not see a soul.


In the old days in Moab all we had was dirt roads! And, they were uphill both ways! Dang whippersnappers with their new fangled singletrack! Hey, you! Get off of my lawn! ;-)

It's amazing how the riding has changed there over the last 30 years.....


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

If you were riding Moab last weekend then that is the off season. You probably won't find much moon dust this time of year. I guess when I see the word dirt I actually think of real dirt. You guys seem to think a road that is 90% slick rock is also called dirt. Oh well. I just don't consider something that can be ridden while it is raining a dirt road. Semantics....


----------

